# Looking for RHoD Maps...  Huge and High Res.



## Pbartender (Mar 18, 2009)

So, my group ran through RHoD about two years ago, and now I'm getting a "Return to Elsir Vale" campaign ready, using the new Scales of War adventure path.  Wizards has a map gallery for The Red Hand of Doom up on their website, including a map for the City of Brindol...







...and the whole of the Elsir Vale...






What I'm looking for is huge, higher resolution images of these two maps that I use to print out (nearly) poster-sized maps for my players.  Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is a great resource thread for RHoD. I've made great use of it myself.

Some of the links might be broken today due to board movement at Wizards', but most external links should work great.

There you can find player's map of Elsir Vale (no secrets) and a large version of Elsir Vale (not high res, though).

There is also battle tiles for chapters 1 & 2 (actually linking back to ENWorld). I have created tiles for chapter 3 & 5 - I've mailed them to the keeper of the RHoD lore (Gerry), but I don't think he has posted them anywhere on the net.

Anyway, hope it helps. Feel free to ask questions if you have them.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 20, 2009)

Matrix Sorcica said:


> There you can find player's map of Elsir Vale (no secrets) and a large version of Elsir Vale (not high res, though).




Hrm...  That seems to be the main problem for me...

All the Elsir Vale maps are either not high enough resolution for what I want, or they have been rather poorly edited to removed the "secrets".

My players have already played through RHoD, so they know all the secrets.  I want all the secrets on the map.


----------

